# Silver Fern documents .. when to send it



## kimoloop (Nov 17, 2010)

Hi,

i am planning to apply tomorrow for Silver Fern visa. my question is after they told you to send your docs how much time do you have to send them. i dont have the NZQA yet so i will apply for it after i get asked to send them.
any ideas?

Thanks


----------



## armandra (Nov 27, 2009)

kimoloop said:


> Hi,
> 
> i am planning to apply tomorrow for Silver Fern visa. my question is after they told you to send your docs how much time do you have to send them. i dont have the NZQA yet so i will apply for it after i get asked to send them.
> any ideas?
> ...


3 months.


armandra!


----------



## kimoloop (Nov 17, 2010)

many Thanks Armandra, you are a life saver.


----------

